# MDGA to ADGA



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 23, 2013)

I have 2 Mini Nubian (that I bought already registered) that are first generation (experimental) Their mothers are ADGA Nubian and the sire is ADGA Nigerian Dwarf they are registered with the Miniature dairy goat association (MDGA) can I register them with ADGA too. Is there a way to do that online, I don't know if ADGA has access to MDGA files? or do I have to send in new registration paper work to the ADGA office? Maybe it can't be done at all?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2013)

Neither ADGA or AGS register the miniatures.

That is why the MDGA exists.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 23, 2013)

I was thinking they could be registered as experimental or grade with ADGA?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2013)

Experimental or recorded grade with ADGA is a cross between two full blooded, registered standard goats.  Sannen X Alpine for example.

ADGA is "pure bred only" for Nigerians.  You can't do native on appearance with Nigerians either.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I just called and asked anything mixed with a Nigerian Dwarf can't be registered except with MDGA like you mentioned OneFineAcre but any mix of full sized dairy goats can be registered with ADGA. Hence my confusion I guess. So in short Nigerian x Nubian ADGA: NO Nubian x Alpine ADGA: YES. Which makes sense as to why they would need a MDGA in the first place.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 23, 2013)

Is there actually a reason for that? I'm thinking maybe it has something to do with Pygmy goats not being a dairy breed? So maybe MDGA allows Pygmy x full size dairy breed crosses as well as Nigerian Dwarf x full size dairy crosses. And no NOA for Nigerians?  Is that because pygmy goats are very close in appearance, but are not dairy breeds and it would bring the production levels/dairy-ness down on average if pygmy were getting registered as Nigerian?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2013)

Sylverfly said:
			
		

> Is there actually a reason for that? I'm thinking maybe it has something to do with Pygmy goats not being a dairy breed? So maybe MDGA allows Pygmy x full size dairy breed crosses as well as Nigerian Dwarf x full size dairy crosses. And no NOA for Nigerians?  Is that because pygmy goats are very close in appearance, but are not dairy breeds and it would bring the production levels/dairy-ness down on average if pygmy were getting registered as Nigerian?


I do believe you are correct. I'm not sure if you are aware of the history of the two breeds Nigerians and Pygmy's, but they are closely related.

I think the miniatures are cool.  But I think ADGA wants to preserve the unique character of the Nigerians as well.

The way the recorded grades work, if you cross a Sannan buck to an Alpine doe you get a 50% recorded grade.  Cross that to a purbred Saanen buck you have a 75% recoreded grade.  Cross that to a purebred Sannan buck you get 7/8 which you can register as an American Sannen and show as a Sannen.  I think they do this to bring in hybrid vigor to the breeds.  Some of the standard breeds are very old and have been closely bred for generations.

If you did the same thing with a Nigerian and had a 50% cross, back to a purebred ND buck to 75% and then the next generation and it was 7/8, you would probably have a really nice Nigerian who would be probably a better dairy animal than a purebred.  But, you've lost some of the uniqueness of the breed.

Or what if you did the same thing and crossed a ND with a standard for several generations and they let your register the animal as NOA?

I don't think they want to see that to happen.


----------

